

Planning to Go Down, HTTP Edition - tedivm
http://blog.tedivm.com/rants/2014/01/planning-to-go-down-http-edition/

======
tedivm
Author here. I wrote this to elaborate on a comment I made here (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7015508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7015508)
) about the best way to keep things running smoothly in the event of downtime.
Preparing for downtime in advance can really make life a hell of a lot easier.

